# كورس الهيدروليك و التحكم فى الانظمة و الدوائر الهيدروليكية



## captainhass (4 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم

على هذا الرابط ان شاء الله هتلاقى

كورس مباشر للهيدروليك من الأول للأخر

يجب ان تكون مسطب adobe flash player plugin

لكى يعمل معك

الرابط

http://mpe2010.zymichost.com/Basic Hydraulics Software



وهناك رابط أخر لاسطوانة أخرى للتحميل

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/hydraulic training courses/index.php
​


----------



## captainhass (5 فبراير 2010)

شكل الموضوع ما عجبكم​


----------



## خالد أبو العينين (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس ..... فديو رائع


----------



## captainhass (5 فبراير 2010)

خالد أبو العينين قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس ..... فديو رائع



يعطيك العافية
و جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (6 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا أيام​


----------



## osamahadi (6 فبراير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية وشكرا على جهودك
بس ممكن ترفع الملفات على رابط اخر


----------



## osos180 (6 فبراير 2010)

الله يبارك فيك
الهيدروليك اصبحت فى اغلب الانظمة الميكانيكية
مشكووور


----------



## mohamedfm (6 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (6 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي وجزاكم خيراً ,,,جاري الإطلاع


----------



## captainhass (6 فبراير 2010)

يعطيكم العافية

و جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (13 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا ايام

و لكن تذكر قوله تعالى

" و فوق كل ذى علم عليم "​


----------



## خالد الامام (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (13 فبراير 2010)

خالد الامام قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا




يعطيك العافية
و جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## zino gm (13 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا:77::75::77::75:*


----------



## captainhass (13 فبراير 2010)

zino gm قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا:77::75::77::75:*



*
يعطيك العافية
و جزاكم الله كل خير​*​


----------



## captainhass (14 فبراير 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## captainhass (15 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك 

فما انت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (16 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (17 فبراير 2010)

شكوت الى وكيع سوء حفظى فأرشدنى الى ترك المعاصى

و اخبرنى أن العلم نور و نور الله لا يهدى لعاصى​


----------



## captainhass (23 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم حق الاستفادة​


----------



## ود القسوماب (23 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا عندى مشكلة فى محرك فور كلفت سى ساب يتحرك عادى ولكن لا يتحرك فى الاماكن العالية


----------



## majjj (23 فبراير 2010)

ارجو من الاخوه رفعه علي موقع طيب غير الريبدشير


----------



## المهدى1 (23 فبراير 2010)

جميللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## المهدى1 (23 فبراير 2010)

فين الصور للمعدات من فضلكم


----------



## captainhass (23 فبراير 2010)

المهدى1 قال:


> جميللللللللللللللللللللللللللل



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (26 فبراير 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (3 مارس 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## أسيرالحنين (6 مارس 2010)

جزاااكم الله خيرا بس في سؤال لو سمحتم ......... 
انا عايز ادون الملف ده ازاي اقدر ادونه ؟؟؟ ياريت عشان احتفظ بيه على الجهاز 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engineer of love (7 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## captainhass (7 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (11 مارس 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك

فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## FreeEngineer (17 مارس 2010)

موقع مفيد وجميل لمحبى الهيدروليك. جزاء الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (17 مارس 2010)

freeengineer قال:


> موقع مفيد وجميل لمحبى الهيدروليك. جزاء الله خيرا




اتمنى ان يستفيد جميع المسلمين و المسلمات فى ارجاء الارض من هذا المحتوى العلمى​


----------



## captainhass (5 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع​


----------



## Eng-Faten (5 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك كل خير


----------



## captainhass (5 أبريل 2010)

eng-faten قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> وجزاك كل خير





الله يعطيكى العافية اختى الكريمة
جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (9 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم حق الاستفادة ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## عمووور المصري (11 أبريل 2010)

مشكووور اخي الكريم عالحصريات


----------



## captainhass (11 أبريل 2010)

عمووور المصري قال:


> مشكووور اخي الكريم عالحصريات



الله يعطيك العافية

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## abdelrahim (11 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## captainhass (12 أبريل 2010)

abdelrahim قال:


> *جزاكم الله كل خير*



*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## امير 3566 (12 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (13 أبريل 2010)

امير 3566 قال:


> بارك الله فيك




جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (22 أبريل 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير
و اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## reroo_2020 (22 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله يا بشمهندس ولاكن لي استفسارات كثير ومع بعض الصور ماذا افعل


----------



## moh297 (22 أبريل 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## captainhass (23 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (26 أبريل 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## محمد ابراهيم 2008 (26 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الكورس الرائع


----------



## ashky (26 أبريل 2010)

_الف شكر يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## captainhass (28 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## saad_aljuboury (28 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رائع بارك الله فيك على الموضوع


----------



## bedawys (28 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا*

شكرا أخي الكريم


----------



## bedawys (28 أبريل 2010)

بس فين الموضوع؟


----------



## captainhass (1 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (5 مايو 2010)

اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع قد افادكم بشىء 
ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (11 مايو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (13 مايو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (18 مايو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (21 مايو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك و صحتك قبل سقمك 

فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## egole (21 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ونفعك بما علمك


----------



## captainhass (23 مايو 2010)

egole قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير ونفعك بما علمك



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (23 مايو 2010)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد العراقي99 (23 مايو 2010)

والله ادعيلكم...................


----------



## captainhass (24 مايو 2010)

م/عمرو السيد قال:


> جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا





محمد العراقي99 قال:


> والله ادعيلكم...................




*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## sallam1998 (25 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا ونفع بك الناس


----------



## captainhass (25 مايو 2010)

sallam1998 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا ونفع بك الناس



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## Ahmed _Ibrahem77 (28 مايو 2010)

بارك اللة فيكم جميعا


----------



## Ahmed _Ibrahem77 (28 مايو 2010)

عند اختيار نوع من الطلمبات gear -vane- piston pump في مجال ما وكيف يمكنني عمل المقارنه الصحيحة من اجل اختيار صحيح ؟


----------



## Ahmed _Ibrahem77 (28 مايو 2010)

مثلا vane pump مستخدمة كثيرا في ماكينات النفخ للبلاستيك وذلك تعمل علي ضغوط تصل 200 بار


----------



## captainhass (28 مايو 2010)

Ahmed _Ibrahem77 قال:


> بارك اللة فيكم جميعا





Ahmed _Ibrahem77 قال:


> عند اختيار نوع من الطلمبات gear -vane- piston pump في مجال ما وكيف يمكنني عمل المقارنه الصحيحة من اجل اختيار صحيح ؟





Ahmed _Ibrahem77 قال:


> مثلا vane pump مستخدمة كثيرا في ماكينات النفخ للبلاستيك وذلك تعمل علي ضغوط تصل 200 بار




اولا: جزاكم الله كل خير على ردك الكريم

بارك الله فيك

اما عند اختيار المضخات بصورة عامة

يجب مراعاة عدة عوامل وهى

أولا : التطبيق أو النظام الذى سيتم استخدام المضخة فيه
2- NPSHA , NPSHR

3- FLOWRATE required 

يعنى تشوف النظام عندك أيا كان يحتاج ضغط بقيمة معينة

و معدل سريان بكمية معينة
و قدرة المضخة يفضل تقليلها ( يفضل استخدام دائرة accumulator(

و تشترى مضخة حسب تلك المعايير

يعنى لو النظام يحتاج 200 bar يبقى تشترى مضخة تعطى اكثر و ليكن 250 bar
اخذا فى الحسبان ضغط relief valve

و كذلك فى flowrate

يجب مراعاة مكان وضع المضخة و حجمها و تثبيتها

ففى حالة الأماكن الصغيرة الضيقة نفضل استخدام vane pump نظرا لصغر حجمها التصميمى
مع امكانية الضغط العالى

فى الغالب تعطى piston pump اعلى ضغوط بالمقارنة بالمضخات التقليدية الأخرى

اتمنى ان اكون قد افدتك و لو بالقليل اخى الكريم

و كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (4 يونيو 2010)

اسأل الله تعالى ان يوفق كل طلاب العلم فى اداء امتحاناتهم​


----------



## captainhass (6 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (8 يونيو 2010)

*كل عام و انتم بخير*​


----------



## captainhass (15 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## نبيل الشويلي (15 يونيو 2010)

مشكورين ياشباب


----------



## captainhass (15 يونيو 2010)

نبيل الشويلي قال:


> مشكورين ياشباب



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (23 يونيو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (8 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك 

فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (9 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (10 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (16 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك

فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## سيد عدوى (16 يوليو 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## رضا الشاهد (16 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## captainhass (17 يوليو 2010)

سيد عدوى قال:


> شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


 


رضا الشاهد قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير كل عام وانتم بخير


 
جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (23 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك

فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (24 يوليو 2010)

اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع نال رضاكم
كل عام و انتم بخير
​


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (25 يوليو 2010)

ممتاز فعلا ... جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## captainhass (25 يوليو 2010)

eng.ahmed.ali قال:


> ممتاز فعلا ... جزاك الله كل خير



جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## belal.eng (26 يوليو 2010)

thank very much


----------



## captainhass (26 يوليو 2010)

belal.eng قال:


> thank very much



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (28 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (3 أغسطس 2010)

اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع المتواضع قد افادكم ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (6 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (6 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (6 أغسطس 2010)

محمود عزت احمد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا




جزاكم الله كل خير
​


----------



## abo-habiba1 (7 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الكريم **شكرا على هذا المجهود*


----------



## captainhass (7 أغسطس 2010)

abo-habiba1 قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الكريم **شكرا على هذا المجهود*



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (18 أغسطس 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## ahmed malik (18 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا*


----------



## captainhass (18 أغسطس 2010)

ahmed malik قال:


> *شكرا*



*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## راشد الحبيب (18 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## captainhass (19 أغسطس 2010)

راشد الحبيب قال:


> مشكور



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (21 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## captainhass (21 أغسطس 2010)

احمد محمد نجيب قال:


> شكرا جزيلا



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## abdelrahim (21 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير علي هذا المجهود 
ورمضان كريم


----------



## captainhass (22 أغسطس 2010)

abdelrahim قال:


> جزاك الله خير علي هذا المجهود
> ورمضان كريم



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (30 أغسطس 2010)

اغتنموا العشر الأواخر
و التمسوا ليلة القدر​


----------



## المهدى1 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## captainhass (1 سبتمبر 2010)

المهدى1 قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم



جزاكم الله كل خير
كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (11 أكتوبر 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## khaled major (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م/أحمدرجب (18 مارس 2012)

الف الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م/أحمدرجب (27 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيكككككككككك


----------



## عامر المعاني (16 مايو 2012)

الرجاء ارسال كيفيت صيانه المقابس الهيدرولوكيه


----------



## Elhbeb (17 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك*
*وسدد خطاك وحفظك من كل شر*​


----------



## محمد ابو كمال شلبى (6 مايو 2013)

لو سمحت يا باشمهندس ممكن تعيد رفع الملفات دى تانى لان الرابط حزفهم و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عمران احمد (6 مايو 2013)

برجاء تحديث الروابط


----------

